# Motor con reductora



## watutssy (Feb 6, 2007)

Buenas me gustaria saber en que aparatos de la vida cotidiana se usan los motores con reductoras de tamaño no muy grande.

 ops: Que yo sepa se los microhondas usan dichos motores pero el sentido de giro ne esta controlado (giran para donde les viene e gana o yo no le encuentro una logica).

Gracias a todos


----------



## cliche (Feb 6, 2007)

existen muchas funciones para este tipo de reductor de velocidad es especial se utilizan para motores que funcionan con un tipo de tension definida 
y que se nesesita reducir su velocidad

ahora por tratarce de corriente continua estpos son conectados de una sola manera deven girar solo para un sentido pero en el caso de los micro ondas se les coenta un circuito inversor de giro para que lo que estas exponiendo a micro ondas resiban estas mismas de menera completa 

saludos adios


----------



## watutssy (Feb 7, 2007)

muchas gracias, duda resuelta


----------



## thors (Feb 8, 2007)

los motores de microhondas son energizados a la red 220 0 110 VAC y por lo general son ASINCRONICOS y por eso no siempre giran asi el mismo lado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
esto es en lo modelos mas economicos y en los mas caros el motor es SINCRONICO y a esos se le controla la direccion electronicamente


----------



## cliche (Feb 8, 2007)

si pero no se puede dejar al azar elk giro que van a tener deben  de tener algun circuito que les aga juego con el condensador el cual le brinda intensidad en ciclos netivos de la corriente alterna el giro en este aspecto no es un factor el cual se pueda dejar al azar 

saludos......

PD: y para watutssy 

      denada mi amigo para eso estamos.........


----------

